

Attention North Carolina startups: StatSheet wins $47K grant - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/statsheet-wins-nc-idea-grant

======
RobbieStats
Anyone know of NC-IDEA type organizations in other states?

------
zaidf
As a Tar Heel this is awesome!

